# Hi everyone :)



## Romy1993 (Sep 23, 2013)

Helllooo!!

I am actually from the Netherlands and looking for some extra information on keeping mice! Can't wait to explore the site and talk to you all some more!

Greetz,

Romy


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Romy
Welcome.
Hope you enjoy your time at the forum.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome, that's great you are doing so much research beforehand thanks!


----------



## Romy1993 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome! I actually have a mouse right now. His name is oreo and he is really sweet and extremely fast . I had one mouse before him. His name was Pretzel. He sadly passed away a few months ago. I will be getting 2 female mice soon and I am planning on breeding one of them with my male since they are both either fuzz or a fuzz carrier  so yeah excited about that but also very new to it so I'm reading about it as much as i can


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

